# Couple of clean car pics



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Finally had a chance to clean the wagon last night, so this morning I stopped by one of my favorite golf course parking lots on the way to work to snap a couple of pics.

I wanted to go down the access road to get a full fairway view behind my car but the place was packed for an outing If you look closely in the one shot you'll see the lucky ones on the driving range. Sure wish I could have stayed and played




























Call it what you want but this hi-rise, slow, fat pig BMW sure is sharp looking if you ask me:bigpimp:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Call it what you want but this hi-rise, slow, fat pig BMW sure is sharp looking if you ask me:bigpimp: *


looks nice. Why didn't you put the car in the sunlight?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Looks great! Careful about shooting subjects with a brighter light behind the subject than than the subject itself. Subject will appear dark. Or slow down the speed or open the aperture wider.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Couple of clean car pics*



[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> looks nice. Why didn't you put the car in the sunlight? *


Usually sunlight doesn't make for great pics. Sunrise or set with a lit sky is great or overcast sky.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Couple of clean car pics*



[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> looks nice. Why didn't you put the car in the sunlight? *


Because a) this was the only empty area of the parking lot b) I am a novice photographer (check your PM to see what I mean)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Looks great! Careful about shooting subjects with a brighter light behind the subject than than the subject itself. Subject will appear dark. Or slow down the speed or open the aperture wider. *


I guess I shouldn't have cheaped out on the camera purchase:banghead:  Unfortunately I do not have a lot of manual adjustments.

I tried to take a sunset photo with the car in the foreground last night using the "twilight" setting and it came out all fuzzy I think it has something to do with keeping the camera very still since it takes longer to capture the shot:dunno:

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Couple of clean car pics*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Usually sunlight doesn't make for great pics. Sunrise or set with a lit sky is great or overcast sky. *


Usually, yeah...but with how long the shadows are in those pics and how warm the light appears (after who knows what the auto whitebalance did) it looks like this is a place where direct sunlight would have played nicely with the car's finish. In the shadows here, it's taking on a blue cast (again, after who knows what the auto whitebalance did) that really dulls the finish's luster.

MY $.02 anyway.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I guess I shouldn't have cheaped out on the camera purchase:banghead:  Unfortunately I do not have a lot of manual adjustments.
> 
> I tried to take a sunset photo with the car in the foreground last night using the "twilight" setting and it came out all fuzzy I think it has something to do with keeping the camera very still since it takes longer to capture the shot:dunno:
> ...


Don't blame the camera. Generally, try to keep the light intensity of the car and background of the picture (field) of similar intensity. For reflection shots, a shadowed subject with a bright subject for reflection works best.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Couple of clean car pics*



[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Usually, yeah...but with how long the shadows are in those pics and how warm the light appears (after who knows what the auto whitebalance did) it looks like this is a place where direct sunlight would have played nicely with the car's finish. In the shadows here, it's taking on a blue cast (again, after who knows what the auto whitebalance did) that really dulls the finish's luster.
> 
> MY $.02 anyway. *


Good point about the white balance. I'll go take some direct lighting shots at break and add them to this thread. The finish is really looking good:bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Don't blame the camera. Generally, try to keep the light intensity of the car and background of the picture (field) of similar intensity. For reflection shots, a shadowed subject with a bright subject for reflection works best.
> *


Thanks for the pointer:thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I guess I shouldn't have cheaped out on the camera purchase:banghead:  Unfortunately I do not have a lot of manual adjustments.
> *


Can you change it to spot or center-weighted metering? That would fix the dark foreground, bright background issue by metering the light only on the center (dark) subject.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Can you change it to spot or center-weighted metering? That would fix the dark foreground, bright background issue by metering the light only on the center (dark) subject. *


This is true. You do run the risk of the background become washed out, or even worse, white. He could try forcing a flash in this type of setting. In photoediting programs a gamma adjustment will let you achieve similar results.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *I tried to take a sunset photo with the car in the foreground last night using the "twilight" setting and it came out all fuzzy I think it has something to do with keeping the camera very still since it takes longer to capture the shot:dunno:
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. *


If you can tell how long the shutter is open by feel or sound, you probably won't be able to get a sharp handheld shot. A tripod or just placing the camera on the ground or other steady fixture will help a lot. If the camera has a timed release even better (because just pushing the button can introduce vibration...witha timer, you push, let go, and then however many seconds later, the shutter will do its thing).

Other than that, john's absolutely right about not blaming the camera. White balance can do screwy things to the color, but doesn't generally affect the exposure or recorded image. And if, like Alee pointed out, center or spot metering will help too, if the camrea has one or both modes.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Phil why didn't you call me for the shoot :bawling: :bawling: 

I'm not good enough for you wagon owners


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

None from the front?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Phil why didn't you call me for the shoot :bawling: :bawling:
> 
> I'm not good enough for you wagon owners  *


Just a quick stop on the way to work.

I'm still waiting for your detail session so you can snap some pics for me:thumbup:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

The wax seems to be holding up pretty well from what I can tell on Saturdays wash :thumbup: How long do you normally wait for the first wax 3 months? 6 months? I was weekly sometimes 10 days... 

I'll be glad to take thoses shots though, and you know I could always use some detail tips. :thumbup: 

BTW --- Suppose to be a show Sept 28th up in Lancaster, Amish Country Cruises or something 200+ cars, let me know if your interested. I already signed up $20 (includes lunch). I'll probably be going 9-2 or so because of work at 3........

TTYL Phil --- Justin


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *The wax seems to be holding up pretty well from what I can tell on Saturdays wash :thumbup: How long do you normally wait for the first wax 3 months? 6 months? I was weekly sometimes 10 days...
> 
> I'll be glad to take thoses shots though, and you know I could always use some detail tips. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


You should definately get a good fresh coat of wax on your car soon. Before the autumn weather sets in. I will be glad to come up and help with stripping your wax and showing you what I know. I need to do a new coat on mine as well so we could do a session. Since I like him, I'll even help Scott out with his *ahem* American made car

If you have any details on the 9/28 event please post them on the general board. I'm aware of a few other locals who might be interested:thumbup:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Nice pics Mr. M

The car looks like it's missing something don't you think? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Nice pics Mr. M
> 
> The car looks like it's missing something don't you think? :dunno: :dunno:   *


You mean something like this...................................:dunno:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> You mean something like this...................................:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I think you hit the nail on the head. With the end result being somewhere along the lines of:










We might be geting somewhere


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I like thoses wheels  A session sounds like a "great" idea, how bout alittle before the 28th?? Tuesdays & Thursdays are good for me because I'm off work. The stripping part doesn't sound too fun :eeps: But I'm putting my 40k car your hands, I think you know what your doing (can you tell I'm nervous) haha. Anyways let me know when is good for you and I'll let scott know we'll make a day out of it at my place, cook some pork,lamb or something on the spit! I definitely wanna get it done by winter though.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi Phil,

BTW, how's that "hiss"?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Hi Phil,
> 
> BTW, how's that "hiss"?  *


:thumbup:

I took it out for the short run for a dealer visit. I can definately tell a performance difference Back in tomorrow, if I can come up with 15 minutes to do it:dunno:


----------

